# PDU Transformers



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Every dry type transformer I have ever installed needed either a ground rod, connection to building steel, or to cold water. I've seen a few PDU mounted transformers that did not utilize a GEC, but just bonded XO to frame, primary EG, secondary EG, and secondary N. I have never seen the literature on a PDU, so is a GEC at the tranny not required?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Every dry type transformer I have ever installed needed either a ground rod, connection to building steel, or to cold water. I've seen a few PDU mounted transformers that did not utilize a GEC, but just bonded XO to frame, primary EG, secondary EG, and secondary N. I have never seen the literature on a PDU, so is a GEC at the tranny not required?


 
A PDU transformer is no different than any other transformer (except it may have a K rating above 1).

Treat just like any other transformer.


----------

